

I Hate It When My Tests Pass - Nurdok
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/sn56n/i_hate_it_when_my_tests_pass/

======
adrianhoward
Being the TDD junkie that I am... Isn't the simplest solution to this problem
to write the test first? :-)

------
mdwrigh2
Link to the actual content:
[http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/21601402106/i-hate-it-
when-...](http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/21601402106/i-hate-it-when-my-
tests-pass)

~~~
Nurdok
Oh, silly me. Posted it at reddit first and mixed up my copy+paste. Sorry.

------
mooism2
Printing details of successful tests seems like a good way of hiding details
of any failing tests :-\

